# Need help identifying RAM in Acer Aspire x1800!



## shortforharriet (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,
it seems like such a silly, simple thing not to be able to do, but I can't work out where the RAM is in my computer. I haven't been able to find any pictures online or detailed tutorials, and all of the references to RAM that I've seen don't seem to correspond to anything I can see in my computer. As I understand it, I should be able to see the RAM easily after opening the case. Can anyone let a very tech un-savvy person know what they're looking for?
I have attached an image of the inside of my computer for easy reference.
Many thanks in advance. 
:smile:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

looking at the picture looks like the ram slots will be under the drive bays, look at this link should be the motherboard. Skyline Engineering: Acer Aspire X1800 MCP73T-AD Motherboard MB.SBW01.001 / MBSBW01001


----------



## shortforharriet (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks oscer, that link does indeed look like the motherboard - sorry to be dim, but which bit is the drive bays? :facepalm:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

looking at picture, be to the left thats where hard drive a nd cd drive is at.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Just to clarify what oscar is saying. Underneath the drive bays where I have put a red star is where the ram is located


----------



## shortforharriet (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok thanks. :smile:
If I might trouble with a part two to this question (I thought this part would be obvious once I identified the RAM, but it isn't), could you (or anyone else?) advise me on how to remove the RAM? I've been told to take it out and dust it off and make sure it's properly reconnected in order to fix the problems I've been having, and I'm very paranoid about touching the wrong thing. :ermm:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

What is the problem you are having?


----------



## shortforharriet (Sep 20, 2012)

It started out as the computer frequently freezing. Often it would do this within a couple of minutes of being turned on, and would only start working properly after being restarted multiple times. I also got a lot of BSODs, and the issues got worse pretty quickly. These days the computer itself rarely goes into startup, the lights will go on but the screen stays black and I can't do anything but turn it off again. Originally I thought it was a driver problem (and maybe part of it is), but the best explanation I've found has been that dust in the computer and poorly-connected RAM was the likely issue. Does this sound right?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

if you have two ram stick try removing one and try starting it. if that fails try the other one. and try it in both slots.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

How old is the PC?


----------



## shortforharriet (Sep 20, 2012)

It's about three years old.


----------

